# BMQ Closed until April/2010



## smithcharliewilliam (18 Jan 2010)

Hello everybody,

I just finished reading the "Closed Until April" Mega Thread.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/90437.0

Is BMQ closed for all trades or just infantry. It just wasn't very clear to me.

Also, I am joining as Land CIS Technician. Is there any kind of signing bonus for that trade?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Occam (18 Jan 2010)

*BMQ* is not closed at all.  *Recruiting* for certain trades has stopped until the new fiscal year, and Infantry is one of them.

You'd have to call a Recruiting Centre to find out about recruitment incentives (that's the proper name), as they change frequently.  Only those with prior Reg F service at the QL5 level, and civilians with a certain level of training (mostly a community college diploma) are eligible for recruitment incentives.


----------



## smithcharliewilliam (18 Jan 2010)

Oh OK thanks for the help. That makes sense.


----------



## bran (18 Jan 2010)




----------

